# Rutenring kaputt. Was nun?



## cnrusse (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute.

Mein Freund ist mir heute auf die Ruten getreten und dabei ist das Innere des 1. Ringes zu bruch gegangen.ing:heulend:

Wie kann ich das Reparieren? 
Geht das überhaupt? 
Wo kann ich Ersatzteile kaufen?
Was soll ich kaufen?

Alles in allem, sagt mir doch bitte was ich alles machen soll um meien Rute zu reparieren.

Hier das Bild:
http://img81.*ih.us/img81/883/foto221.jpg http://img81.*ih.us/img81/foto221.jpg/1/w320.png


----------



## voller stiffel (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt. Was nun?*

mach alle ringe ab und benutz sie als kopfrute lol,oooder
schaff sie in die reparatur und alles wird wieder gut


----------



## Plötzenpussi (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt. Was nun?*

Kauf Dir einen Ersatzring. Gibt es in allen Größen. Entferne das kaputte Teil und den Kleister ohne den Blank zu beschädigen. Wickle den neuen Ring mit ner festen dünnen Schnur wieder an die Stelle (da geht sogar Sternchenzwirn). Immer Lage für Lage. Ist ein bisschen Fummelei, geht aber. Zum Schluss die Wicklungen mit Zwei-Komponenten-Kleber leicht einstreichen und trocknen lassen. Zum Schluss noch mal richtig dick mit dem gleichen 2 K-Kleber auf die Wicklung auftragen und das sieht genauso aus wie vorher und hält bis in die Ewigkeit. Gruezi


----------



## crazyFish (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt. Was nun?*

Besuch mal einen Angelhändler, der ein wenig mehr hat als nur drei Hakensortimente und nen bissi Grundfutter 

Es gibt zB Einlage die in den Ring gedrückt werden können, ansonsten muss halt der alte Ring runter, Neuer drauf, wickeln und lackieren. Da es in Basteln und Selber machen steht hier ein Link für den DoItYourselfmann: CMW - Tipps. Ansonsten bieten halt manche Gerätehändler und Rutendoktoren die man im Netz finden kann diesen Service an.


----------



## cnrusse (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt. Was nun?*

Was wird den die Reperatur kosten?
Kann ich mir nich einfach das innere kaufen bzw von nem Ring abmachen und einfach drankleben?


----------



## Plötzenpussi (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt. Was nun?*

Na Martin, ich hätte bei ner dunklen Rute natürlich weißes Bindegarn genommen und den Kleister mit nem Quast aufgetragen. Zum Glück gibt es immer einen der schlauer ist. Das hilft immer.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt. Was nun?*



cnrusse schrieb:


> Was wird den die Reperatur kosten?
> Kann ich mir nich einfach das innere kaufen bzw von nem Ring abmachen und einfach drankleben?



Ich habe erst letztens eine neuen Ring, war der erste und damit Größte, einbinden lassen. Ich hatte auch das Problem das die Einlage futsch war. Einzelne Einlagen gibt es glaub ich nicht, dazu müsstet Du ja auch genau wissen was für ein Rutenring (Hersteller) das ist. Außerdem wüsste ich nicht wie man die Einlage in den Ring bekommen sollte.|kopfkrat  
Die Reparatur hat insgesamt knapp 15,-€ gekostet. Wie Du siehst reist sowas kein all zu großes Loch deine Geldbörse.


----------



## cnrusse (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt. Was nun?*

Ist ja ziemlich billig hätte ich mir teurer vorgestellt. Wie lange dauert das den ?


----------



## crazyFish (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt. Was nun?*



cnrusse schrieb:


> Was wird den die Reperatur kosten?
> Kann ich mir nich einfach das innere kaufen bzw von nem Ring abmachen und einfach drankleben?



Nun wie ich oben geschrieben habe gibt es diese Einlagen wohl auch einzeln um die dann in den Ring zudrücken. Die Ausage habe ich von meinem Gerätehändler bekommen, selber gesehen habe ich die Teile aber noch nicht.

Wenn Interesse besteht kann ich die die Telefonnummer per PN zukommen lassen um einmal gezielt nachzufragen, denn mehr als Höhrensagen ist das nicht, damals ging es um einen Spitzenring.


----------



## Willi62 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt. Was nun?*

Ich habe so etwas auch schon mal vom Gerätehändler (Angelgeschäft) machen lassen. Hat mit 13 € gekostet und sah wieder aus wie neu !#6
Da so eine Reparatur ja kein Vermögen kostet würde ich davon absehen es selber zu versuchen. Hätte da eher angst mir die ganze Rute zu versauen.

Gruß
Willi62


----------



## IngoS (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt. Was nun?*

Also ich habe mir bei Askari einen Satz kompl. Ringe gekauft ( 3,90€ ). Damit habe ich alle Größen auf Reserve. Das Wechseln ist ganz einfach, nur ein Feuerzeug drunter halten und schon fällt die Einlage raus. Nun etwas Kleber dran und in den defekten Ring eindrücken. Notfalls, wenn´s klemmt, den Metallring erwärmen, das er sich etwas ausdehnt.


----------



## antonio (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt. Was nun?*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Ich habe erst letztens eine neuen Ring, war der erste und damit Größte, einbinden lassen. Ich hatte auch das Problem das die Einlage futsch war. Einzelne Einlagen gibt es glaub ich nicht, dazu müsstet Du ja auch genau wissen was für ein Rutenring (Hersteller) das ist. Außerdem wüsste ich nicht wie man die Einlage in den Ring bekommen sollte.|kopfkrat
> Die Reparatur hat insgesamt knapp 15,-€ gekostet. Wie Du siehst reist sowas kein all zu großes Loch deine Geldbörse.



das geht mit den einzelnen einlagen und die gibt es auch.
rutenring erwärmen und einlage reindrücken.
nur in diesem fall wirds nicht gehen, wenn der kumpel draufgetreten ist.
vorraussetzung dafür ist, daß der ring noch exakt rund ist.

antonio


----------



## cnrusse (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt. Was nun?*

Der is exakt rund, nur etwas schief. Ka wie das passiert ist.


----------



## AAlfänger (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt. Was nun?*

Hallo,
Ich hab mir neulich im Baumarkt einen größeren O-Ring besorgt,
aufgetrennt und dann mit Sekundenkleber eingeklebt. Hält bestens,und ist die billigste und schnellste Lösung. Da ich in der Unterweser damit auf Aal angel mit 150g Gewichten wird die 
Rutestark beansprucht. Es sind bis jetzt noch keine Verschleiß-
spuren zu sehen.|wavey:

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## Eisbär14 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt. Was nun?*

Wie schon geschrieben geht es mit etwas Geschick,einem Feuerzeug einem neuen Ring und am besten mit Epoxy Kleber 
Einzelnen Ring erwärmen und die Einlage vorsichtig herrausdrücken oder sie fällt allein heraus (sehr Heiß).
Dann die Kleberreste an deinem Rutenring vorsichtig mit einem Messer oder Feile entfernen. Die neue Ringeinlage sollte etwa die gleiche Größe haben.
Die Einlage einfach in den Ring einpassen und von beiden Seiten mit Epoxy 2K Kleber den leichten Spalt zwischen Einlage und Ring ausfüllen.
Dauert etwa 15 min plus Aushärtezeit .Nimm aber keinen schnellhärtenden Kleber der platzt wieder raus. Sieht hinterher aus wie neu


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt. Was nun?*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben geht es mit etwas Geschick,einem Feuerzeug einem neuen Ring und am besten mit Epoxy Kleber
> Einzelnen Ring erwärmen und die Einlage vorsichtig herrausdrücken oder sie fällt allein heraus (sehr Heiß).
> Dann die Kleberreste an deinem Rutenring vorsichtig mit einem Messer oder Feile entfernen. Die neue Ringeinlage sollte etwa die gleiche Größe haben.
> Die Einlage einfach in den Ring einpassen und von beiden Seiten mit Epoxy 2K Kleber den leichten Spalt zwischen Einlage und Ring ausfüllen.
> Dauert etwa 15 min plus Aushärtezeit .Nimm aber keinen schnellhärtenden Kleber der platzt wieder raus. Sieht hinterher aus wie neu




Genau dieses etwa macht das ganze seltsam.
Wo ist das Problem, den Ring selbst zu wechseln?
Notfalls von der Herstellerfirma der Rute den gleichen Ring nochmal ordern, wenn kein anderer passend erscheint. 
Der TE denkt, glaube ich, dass das Binden und Epoxieren eines Ringes schwierig ist. Das stimmt nicht. Mit dem richtigen Epoxid und einer Schuhschachtel als Binde- und Drehhilfe ist das ein Kinderspiel.


----------



## fishmanschorsch (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt. Was nun?*

Versuch´ es mal so:  http://www.cyberlord.at/forum/?id=1681&thread=1934

Alles andere ist nur Flickwerk, hält meistens nicht und sieht entsprechend aus


----------



## antonio (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt. Was nun?*

einige ringeinlagen sind gar nicht mehr geklebt,hier reicht erwärmen und reindrücken.hält auch ohne kleber.

antonio


----------



## HD4ever (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt. Was nun?*

der Versicherung melden und neue Rute kaufen ! 
oder reparieren - so schwer ist das sicher nicht


----------



## cnrusse (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt. Was nun?*

Meine Rute hat 10 Jahre garantie, aber da mein Freund draufgetreten ist glaube ich nich das man mir die Ruten ersetzen bzw reparieren wird. Oder?


----------



## cnrusse (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt. Was nun?*

Ahhh noch ne Frage.
Welche Auswirkungen wird der beschädigte Ring auf das Angeln haben? Bis zur Reperatur kann ich doch wohl noch angeln oder?

P.s.: Danke für sooooo viele Antworten.:m


----------



## crazyFish (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt. Was nun?*

Nun ohne Einlage beschädigst du deine Schnur, vor allem Geflochtene dürfte da recht schnell leiden.


----------



## cnrusse (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt. Was nun?*

Ok, danke.
Kann mir vielleicht noch jemand was zur Garantie sagen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt. Was nun?*



cnrusse schrieb:


> Ist ja ziemlich billig hätte ich mir teurer vorgestellt. Wie lange dauert das den ?



Wie lange das dauert kommt immer auf den Gerätehändler an der die Reparatur macht. Bei mir hat das drei Tage gedauert, Montag hin gebracht und Mittwoch war alles wieder heile.

Ohne Einlage würde ich nicht fischen, wie hier schon geschreiben beschädigst Du dir deinen Schnur nur unnötig. 

Auch halte ich von dem Vorschlag nur die Einlage zu Erneuern überhaupt nichts.|uhoh: 
Denn der Aufwand eine passende Einlage zu finden, und die ist ja auch nicht für lau, ist im Endeffekt höher als gleich einen neuen Ring einzubinden. 
Wobei...das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## antonio (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt. Was nun?*

stuffel ob ich mir nen kompletten ring oder nur ne einlage vom hersteller besorge ist vom aufwand das selbe.
aber der aufwand ne einlage zu wechseln ist geringer als nen kompletten ring.

antonio


----------



## schadstoff (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt. Was nun?*

Bei meinem Angelheini kostet so was je nach ring 5-10 Taler.
Also schaff sie am besten einfach weg .....


----------



## RheinBarbe (9. August 2009)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt. Was nun?*

Hallo!

Wo kann man Ringeinlagen bekommen oder kauft ihr neue Ringe incl. Ringeinlage und baut die Einlage dann in den Ring an der Rute um?

Hilfe!

Gruss
LahnDöbel


----------



## Eisbär14 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt. Was nun?*

Nach meiner kennung gibt es die Einlagen nicht einzeln,ich verwende in solchen Fällen die Ringe von gebrochenen Ruten die andere in den Müll werfen oder von denen die ich selbst zerstört habe.Ansonsten einfach zum Händler deines Vertrauens und einen neuen zulegen.


----------



## RheinBarbe (9. August 2009)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt. Was nun?*

Das ist mal ne Idee, hab hier ne ganz Box voller gesammelter Ringe der letzten Jahrhunderte und noch ein paar halbe Teleruten mit beringung stehen.

Danke für den Tipp, hätte da eigentlich auch selber drauf kommen müssen.


----------



## RheinBarbe (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt. Was nun?*

@Eisbär:

Wie fixierst du die Einlage im Ring?
ich habe mir jetzt mit einem Gummiring ausgeholfen, den fest und mehrfach um den Ring gezisselt, dann die Einlage dazwischengeklemmt. Problem ist nur, dass ich dann erst den vorderen Teil verkleben kann, danach das Gummi abmache, dann den hinteren Teil.
Gibt es da nichts einfacheres? Mir fällt nichts ein.

Wie bekommst du den Harz in den Spalt?
Bei mir ist da max 0,1mm Luft dazwischen, muss da zwangsweise den Harz auf der Oberseite/Unterseite mit auftragen, um eine gewisse Stabilität zu bekommen.

Überlegung:
Die Einlage an der Aussenseite mit Harz einschmieren und dann wenn er schon am anziehen ist, erst in den Ring einlegen. Somit wäre wirklich nur dort Kleber wo er sein soll, Frage ist nur ob das hält....


----------



## spin89 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt. Was nun?*

Hallo,
es gibt einlagen in gut sortieren Angelläden auch einzelnt zu kaufe, habe ich auch gemacht.
Habe den alten Ring erhtizt(dadurch dehnt er sich), die einlage habe ich mit Eisspray besprüht,damit er sich ein wenig zusammenzieht. Nun muss man relativ schnell die Einlage in den Ring einbringen.
Bei mir hat das wunderbar funkitoniert ohne Klebe, Harz usw und es hält noch immer wunderbar.
Wie ich aber lese kosted ne ringreperatur aber nur 13-15Euro, das kann man dann natürlich auch machen lassen ersparrt einem die Arbeit.Gruss Spin89


----------



## RheinBarbe (7. November 2009)

*AW: Rutenring kaputt. Was nun?*

Habe meinen Rutenring mit einer Einlage aus einer alten, gebrochenen Telerute reparieren können. Der Ring hat ziemlich genau reingepasst, in die Ritze habe ich dann den 2-Komponenten-Harzkleber mit einer Büroklammer/Zahnstocher reingetüdelt. Man braucht echt nur ganz wenig und es hält bombig. 

Und wenn man das ganz ordentlich in Ruhe und mit Liebe macht, so ist keiner/kaum Unterschied zum Original zu entdecken.

Danke nochmal an Eisbär, auch für den Support via PN!


----------

